# Pi Day 3.14



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone doing anything cool for Pi Day tomorrow?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

yeah, about that. It also has another meaning. Google March 14th....


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a cake made for my 12 yr old son...They are having a Pi day celebration and I came up with something a little different


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL....well, I hope they aren't celebrating in that fashion Mike!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Judowolf PE said:


> LOL....well, I hope they aren't celebrating in that fashion Mike!


The kids NO! I would agree with that. However I'm hoping for a steak dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Judowolf PE said:


> I had a cake made for my 12 yr old son...They are having a Pi day celebration and I came up with something a little different




thats a cool cake!

my middle schoolers are supposed to be bringing in some type of round food for tommorrow..

i was wanting to make two pecan pies (since they probably dont have that our here in the west) but wife said pecans be too damn expensive...

make sure you pronounce that PEEcans...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^ And many schools won't allow that becuase of the nut allergy epidemic...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

not a PEENUT....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2014)

doesnt matter. I've watched teachers take food and put it directly in the trash can because the label said it was made in the same kitchen where foods containing nuts were prepared.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> doesnt matter. I've watched teachers take food and put it directly in the trash can because the label said it was made in the same kitchen where foods containing nuts were prepared.


or.....

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23107


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 13, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > I had a cake made for my 12 yr old son...They are having a Pi day celebration and I came up with something a little different
> ...


Pronounced just like what a long-haul trucker carries in his rig to relieve himself.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

PEECANS are way too expensive this far from dixie not to consume myself....


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm going to celebrate Pi day by not going to work. AFO! :wave2:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 13, 2014)

damn is that tomorrow already


----------



## akwooly (Mar 13, 2014)

bought a couple of rib eyes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 13, 2014)

I have no idea how to inform Mrs NJ of tomorrow's wonderful significance. Maybe this is a good topic for ask RG.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2014)

This is something that has to be discussed back with Valentines day. Mrs Dex knows full well that her Valentines Day gifts require payback...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> However I'm hoping for a steak dinner tomorrow night.




Hell, you can't even manage to sleep in the same bed as your wife. You really think you're going to get to 'celebrate' tomorrow?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh crap! I forgot to make reservations for steak!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

I just rely on some well placed tequila, shit haven't I went over this before people?

It's all about self medicating!


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 13, 2014)

We just bought some piemonte steaks last week. It's all starting to make sense now...


----------



## Dleg (Mar 13, 2014)

I received a mass-email party invite from a female lawyer friend, who wants everyone to come over to her place tonight for drinks and socializing on her deck.

So of course I replied "will you be serving steak?"

Waiting the the virtual slap in the face.....


----------



## envirotex (Mar 14, 2014)

so this happened...


----------



## Weavs33 (Mar 14, 2014)

next year at 9:26:53 AM will be 3.14 15 9 26 53


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> PEECANS are way too expensive this far from dixie not to consume myself....




Meanwhile, down in Dixie, folks are still trying to give away last years PEE-Cans.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

Man those things are so sacred pecan farmers have year round night time hunting permits to kill the deer that "trespass" onto their crops....

My wife's grandma used to have 5 acres of pecan trees (fort valley)and she would have to sick the dogs on people trying to get free pecans...&amp; she would only give us a few pounds :0)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

My aunt had two pecan trees and she was always giving us grocery bags full o'pecans.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2014)

there like $12 bucks a lb here at Krogers  Was hard to get through the holidays with so little pecans..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

^ DAYUM!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Mmmm, pie...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

If/when I ever get around to finishing the basement, this will be the backsplash of the wet bar.

http://makezine.com/2012/02/03/kitchen-backsplash-counts-out-159-digits-of-pi/


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2014)

^ that is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ that is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


Cooler than this even? :huh:


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ that is the coolest thing I have ever seen.
> ...


^failed. no image


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

^now that is the coolest thing ever


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine is cooler because it isn't photoshopped...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2014)

What makes you think it's Photoshopped?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> What makes you think it's Photoshopped?


If you zoom in and look closely at the tail of the shark, the shadow doesn't quite line up with the water droplets.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 14, 2014)

cool back splash, but it should be on a round wall...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 14, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think it's Photoshopped?
> ...




next he'll tell me a sharknado isn't really a possiblity


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...




Sharks' fins don't generate enough lift.

Now a Mantaraynado, that's a real possibility!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Now that's just absurd. The only thing fake about that movie was Tara Reid's boobs.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

tara reid has fake boobs?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> tara reid has fake boobs?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Tonight,I asked the waitress at the restaurant if they were searving pie to celebrate pi day. At first she was confused, then she was worried that she didn't know about some dessert special for pie day. She asked one of the hosts, who luckily is still in high school and understood that it was pi day, not pie day. And no, the didn't have pie for dessert. After we paid the bill, she did wish me a happy pi day. I'm not sure if she was making fun of me, or flirting. I had steak for dinner and was going to ask if she wanted to celebrate steak and bj day with me instead of pi day. But, my wife was there and I didn't want to end up on the couch like NJmike, so I let it go.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

I had steak.... And now I'm on the couch.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I had steak.... And now I'm on the couch.


See, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 14, 2014)

At least the steak was good


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 14, 2014)

Had steak yesterday. Getting ready to head back into work, so I probably won't see the 2nd half of the holiday today...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 14, 2014)

Stretching out my jaw in preparation for tonight. The steak looks to be really chewy.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 14, 2014)

At the restaurant after eating and before desert:

Waitress (w) - Did you save room for pie?

Me - of course, its pie day!

W- blank stare, hands over the pie list.

Gf &amp; I both state- March 14, 3-14, PI.

W- laughs and proceeds to take our order.

After pie, she wished us a happy pi day!

Really enjoy the small town cafe down the street where they believe that everyday is pie day!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 16, 2014)

I sent my wifey a text on 3-14 with a link to the steak and b j website.

I didn't even get the steak part.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 16, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> I sent my wifey a text on 3-14 with a link to the steak and b j website.
> 
> I didn't even get the steak part.


Only reason I got steak was because I bought it. Got the couch too for suggesting steak and bj day. Oh well. Steak was good.


----------

